# ترنيمه الهنا عظيم



## FADESHIKO (11 يونيو 2007)

*ترنيمه الهنا عظيم يارب تعجبكوا كلكوا:yahoo:

ترنيمة "الهنا عظيم" - من شريط (بارك بلادى)​*
*1- إلهنا عظيم .. إلهنا أمين وحافـظ عـهـده سـنين وسـنين
بيطعم شعبــه ف بــريـة ويـطـلـق أســرى ومسـبـيـيـن
إلـه دانـيـال .. ورب داود بـنـؤمــن إنــه مــازال مـوجـود
ينجي عبيده حسب وعده مـن سيف جليات وجب أسود
القرار :
 يـاإلهنـا الصـالح شكرا ليك مهما 
بنشكر مش ها نوفيك 
دى مراحمك جيـل ورا جيل
وأمانـتـك ثـابـتـة ومـا بــتـزول 
أعـمـالـك تـشــهـد لـك وتــقــول 
يــارب مـا لــكــش مــثــيــل
2-  في قلب السجن ووسط الضيق بتيجي بقوة يا أوفي صـديق
وان وقـف الـبحر قصاد شعـبـك تشـقـه وتعمـل مـنـه طـريق
مــا فـي أبـــواب ولا أســـــوار أمـامــك تــقـــوى يــا جــبــار
وان اضطهـدوا ف مـرة ولادك نـشـوفـك وسـط أتون الـنار
3- إلـــه آبــائــنـــا و أجــدادنــــا عـهــودك لـيـنـا و لــولادنـــا
يـا فـادى من الـحـفرة حياتـنـا وواعــدنا للـسما هـا تـاخـدنـا
بـنـعـلـن إن إيـمـانـنـا فـيـك وإن يــوم أنـكـرنا وصـاح الــديـك
بـنـظــــرة حــــب تــدوبــنــا ونـرجـع تـانـي بـتـوبــة إلـيـك​*


----------



## FADESHIKO (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه الهنا عظيم*

انا اسف الرابط الصح دة


http://www.4shared.com/file/16705583...02/elahna.html


----------



## zambrota (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه الهنا عظيم*

_*الاتنين مش شغالين يا Fadeshiko ياريت ترفعه تانى*_


----------



## FADESHIKO (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه الهنا عظيم*

اوك  هو دة الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/16705583/83406e02/elahna.html


----------



## zambrota (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه الهنا عظيم*

الثالث بقى شغااااااااااااااااال ربنا يعوضك وتغرقنا روابط شغالة بترانيم جميلة برضه


----------



## FADESHIKO (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه الهنا عظيم*

انا يشرفنى يا zambrota


----------



## monmooon (10 يونيو 2008)

*ترنيمه حلوة ربنا يعوض تعبك خدمتك*


----------



## Kiril (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن ترفعها تاني
او تديني لينك ليها
عشان انا نفسي فيها اوي


----------



## cobcob (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*تم تعديل لينك الترنيمة
بتاريخ اليوم
24 / 11 / 2008​*


----------



## bebo_sokar (9 سبتمبر 2009)

روعه روعه روعه
ممكن اطلب الموسيقي بتاعتها 
ياريت لو عندك ارفعهالي


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر ليكم + الرب معاكم + جارى التحميل​


----------



## joy rufaeel (6 يوليو 2010)

من فضلك ممكن الرابط تانى بعد إذنك 
مفيش ولا رابط شغال عندى ومش عارفة لية.

:flowers:وعلى فكرة كلمات الترنيمة جميلة جدااااااااااا :t16:


----------



## aBaN000UP (6 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## nermeen1 (7 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى ليك وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## naro_lovely (7 يوليو 2010)

*حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة جداااااااااااااااااا​*​


----------



## nermeen1 (7 يوليو 2010)

جميلة جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2010)

*اللنكات كلها مش شغاله


مش عارف اللي ردوا ردوا ع اساس ايه​*


----------

